# Peter Klucik Hobbit Illustrations



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 20, 2020)

Peter Klúcik - Illustrations for unpublished version of J. R. R. Tolkien's "The Hobbit" 1990







monsterbrains.blogspot.com






They appear to be heavily influenced by 19th century caricature styles, particularly Grandville:


----------



## Alice (Apr 21, 2020)

Wow! Looks so unique (still better than Alan Lee)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 21, 2020)

You don't like Alan Lee's illustrations?


----------



## Alice (Apr 21, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You don't like Alan Lee's illustrations?



I don't consider them bad, but I don't like, how colors merge and how he depicts characters (especially hobbits). They look too sad and pale. I know a few Tolkien illustraitors which are much better and more unique (only in my opinion)


----------

